# Selling Space Marine Package Still In Box ,not Open



## ojofar (Nov 11, 2008)

its been awell since i came on this site, well i got few things to sell and i didnt know where to go so i though of this site. hopely i will sell them here. none of the space marine are not open. 


1 box Space Marine Battleforce
6 boxes Space Marine Assault Squad
1 box Space Marine Terminator Squad
1 box Space Marine Drop Pod
1 box Space Marine ironclad Dreadnough
1 box Space Marine devastator squad
1 box Space Marine attack bike
1 box Space Marine tactical squard
1 box Space Marine Thunderfire Cannon (open) 
1 box space marine vindicator 

- the buyer pays shipping 
-i will ship it day after you buy it
SHIPPING ITS CANADA POST SO YOU WILL GET A TRACKING NUMBER. 
- ***NO RETURNS **** 


*****PAYED 660****


*************** $380 (Canadian dollers) + SHIPPING**************PAYPAL ONLY
YOUR SAVING $280 ON THIS DEAL. .


----------



## ojofar (Nov 11, 2008)

any one ...bump< im a allowed to do that....


----------



## darkchainsaw (Dec 14, 2010)

How much for Assault squad?


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

fuck it, if i had the cash i would grab that lot for the wifes starting army, but oh well, good luck and hopefully you get a few buyers for those toys


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

How much for two assault squads...


----------



## ojofar (Nov 11, 2008)

fynn said:


> fuck it, if i had the cash i would grab that lot for the wifes starting army, but oh well, good luck and hopefully you get a few buyers for those toys


thanks :victory:


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Ojofar am i to assume its all or nothing?


----------



## texcuda (Aug 17, 2010)

Is this still for sale?


----------

